# left sided lower back/butt pain



## Skib (Dec 9, 2008)

so I've had this dull ache in my left sided lower back/butt area for some time now that seems to come and go and becomes more aggravated with lifting (specifically deadlifts and squats) ... it's mostly in my upper butt region and the pain is more a dull ache than anything else... i mostly notice it when i wake up in the AM and do any sort of bending over and it really comes and goes but is almost always aggravated after any sort of work out that involves deadlifts or squats... what could it be? i'm thinking maybe just muscle inflammation? how can i prevent it? i find it very difficult to do any sort of stretching for that area as i just can't find anything to target that muscle group... any suggestions? the pain usually goes away after a few days but sure enough by the time i do deadlifts or squats again it's back... so what do you think? i just don't want it to become a more serious problem in the future...


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 10, 2008)

sounds like early sciatica...it will travel down your leg if you dont stop deadlifting and squatting..take a few weeks off bro, before it gets worse...get an x-ray if you can...on the days its bad, take 400-800mg of Motrin with food to help the pain. I went through the same thing

*As for stretches*:
1) Lie on the floor on your back. Pull your knees to your chest and hold for 20-30 seconds and roll back and forth (right to left) if you can

2) Do that same one above but with one leg and no rolling.

3) Lie on the floor. Bend your knees and bring them together on the left side of your body. Keep them knees on the ground and close to your body. Let your right arm stretch on your right side. Repeat on the right side. for 20-30 secs.

4) Lie on the floor. Cross left foot over right knee.  Clasp hands behind right thigh and gently pull the leg in towards you, keeping upper body relaxed.  Switch Legs. This will help stretch your glutees, and do these before you squat when you get back into it.

-SOrry if i didnt make it clear, i treid my best to help you..also, do some light ab work, and work on your core (single leg curls, planks, leg raises, crunches with your low back on the ground and bring your chin up 6-inches, you know the RIGHT way to do crunches)
Stretching Exercises - Lower Body Stretching - Exercise
-there ya go!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2008)

don't do the generic protocol above.  determine the true cause of the problem.  some of those exercises may increase your symptoms depending on what the issue is.  Any pain running in the low back and glute region is not sciatica....there needs to be pain going down the back of the leg and into the calf on the affected side for it to be true sciatica.

You need to get evaluated by someone who can sit in front of you, ask you questions, take history, and perform provactive testing to determine what the problem is.


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 10, 2008)

P-funk said:


> don't do the generic protocol above.  determine the true cause of the problem.  some of those exercises may increase your symptoms depending on what the issue is.  Any pain running in the low back and glute region is not sciatica....there needs to be pain going down the back of the leg and into the calf on the affected side for it to be true sciatica.
> 
> You need to get evaluated by someone who can sit in front of you, ask you questions, take history, and perform provactive testing to determine what the problem is.



yeah that is true...BUT, it can be sciatica, i had it and i had those same symptoms he was having then BOOM pain travelling down the leg


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2008)

yes...it can be a lot of things!  sciatica, herniated disc, osteophyte, spondy, trigger points in the glute medius, trigger points in the piriformins, trigger points in the glute minimus, trigger points in the QL, pelvic obliquity, SI joint problem...on and on....Don't GUESS!  Get it figured out.  Trust me.

Patrick


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 10, 2008)

haha got me there!!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2008)

i am not trying to "get" anyone.  i am just saying that the symptoms of all of those things can be very similiar, so guessing over the internet can be pretty much impossible.

Also, lets say it is sciatica.....we would still have no way of determing if the sciatic nerve is being impinged at the vertebral column, by the piriformis, or somewhere else.....which makes instruction through the internet difficult as well.

patrick


----------



## Skib (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks for your input guys... to be honest, i'm not sure the pain is severe enough and is causing me enough discomfort to go get it checked out... it's very intermittent and really doesn't bother me all that much except for after sometimes in the morning when i first wake up and after deadlifting... i'm not even so sure squatting really aggravates it all that much... i'll see what happens over the next little while and then go from there i guess...


----------

